# 2015 National Amateur Retriever Championship Ronan,MT



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

WELCOME to the 2015 National Amateur!



We would like to welcome you to Ronan, Montana, the sight of the 2015 National Amateur Retriever Championship. 

Ronan is the quintessential pioneer town located in the stunning Mission Valley. Situated on the Flathead Indian Reservation, where you will find a unique and welcoming community with a strong cultural heritage that is tied to the land.

As it is each year, the National Amateur Championship stake is an amazing event to be a part of, as a spectator, and even more so if you are a competitor. The Dog and Handler teams that participate in the NARC are among the elite - the best of the best - in the world of performance retrievers. 

Retriever News is proud to bring you play-by-play coverage of this time honored event. Follow the 2015 NARC BLOG for retriever performances, the latest happenings, and an all around good time. http://2015narcblog.blogspot.com


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just wondering, why are there two judges from the Pacific coast this year? I thought there was always one from each.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard that Wes Lee's mother died during set up week and he had to leave. Missy Bell was doing the set up drawings, was familiar with the tests the judges had prepared, and was enlisted.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I heard that Wes Lee's mother died during set up week and he had to leave. Missy Bell was doing the set up drawings, was familiar with the tests the judges had prepared, and was enlisted.


That is correct, it would have been difficult to get someone there and they would have arrived with little to contribute, this was a good choice for many reasons including her familiarity with the grounds and the tests, fortunate to get someone so competent on such short notice. I believe that Missy was to have been the choice of the Pacific time zone judge for the 2016 NRC.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for the info. Prayers for the Lee family.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

We had some emergencies then needed re arrange some judges assignments


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

The NARC is underway a nice but dangerous test. The handlers need to be on their game! Watch the excitement unfold!!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

When I click on descriptions for Tests 1 and 2, it takes me to the results for each dog. Where are the test descriptions? Thanks, fp


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

sure would be nice to see diagrams or pics of series....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tubb.. handles in the 1st series ....ouch


----------



## Justin Frye (Jul 11, 2014)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> sure would be nice to see diagrams or pics of series....


I would second this.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Something's wrong with the blog setting, you can only see about 8 dogs and then you have to look up dogs individually.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Something's wrong with the blog setting, you can only see about 8 dogs and then you have to look up dogs individually.


I am watching from an iPad and was noticing the same - that I can not seem to find a way to scroll down and see the dogs' work listed sequentially. 

Mike, are you on an apple device also, or are you on a PC?

Would someone please share the trick on how to make them all show sequentially by scrolling rather than having to click individual dogs?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris, try going to the archive and click on June 2015.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

iPad and PC. Looks the same for me.


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I am watching from an iPad and was noticing the same - that I can not seem to find a way to scroll down and see the dogs' work listed sequentially.
> 
> Mike, are you on an apple device also, or are you on a PC?
> 
> ...


Chris I'm getting the same thing on a windows based PC. It's like it isn't loading the whole page. I've found if you scroll to the bottom of the left hand pane there is a link to "Archives" if you click the link for the June 2015 archived posts it'll open up where you can scroll down the whole page. Wonder if it's something to do with the number of posts it's set to keep on the current page before archiving?


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Tubb.. handles in the 1st series ....ouch


Looks like he's got plenty of company.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Chris, I was having same problem on my IMac this am. Had to click on archives for June 2015 several times. It is now working. 
-Susan Wing


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

"sure would be nice to see diagrams or pics of series...." Hard to understand the blogs without a description of the tests...


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I just want to thank the staff that is doing the blog. We have been asking for and now are getting the names of the people in the photos. For those of us that can't be there in person we can now put a name to all those faces that are working and enjoying the event. Thanks again.
--Susan Wing


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

2goldens said:


> "sure would be nice to see diagrams or pics of series...." Hard to understand the blogs without a description of the tests...


No diagrams. But, if you look on left edge of blog, you will see column entitled "Test Description" Click on Tests 1 and 2, and you will get narrative description and fuzzy photographs


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Saw info posted that said no dog would run after 8pm. Now it looks like series 1/2 will run late to try to finish. What gives ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It was announced at the meetings that no dogs would run after 8 pm. However, early this afternoon, the test was going faster than anticipated. There is a good chance they can get it done today, and it was announced at the stake that they would keep running after 8 pm.

There is plenty of day light until well after 9:00, so if it continues to look like they can finish by 9, they will.

Florence


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Which # was the first dog to run?


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Florence. I agree if they can get it done, much better than splitting test with just a hand full of dogs left to run.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DKR said:


> Which # was the first dog to run?


94 started series 1 and 2, dog 128 starts the next series


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Any word on what 3rd might be ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

They called it for the day. Ten dogs left for 1&2. Test dog at 6:30 am


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Robert E said:


> Any word on what 3rd might be ?



Watermarks


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

I believe a water blind near the set up today followed by water marks in the bowl north of today's set up. Judges have changed their minds several times due to wind conditions. 

Bill


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

sure would be nice to have a picture of the third.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> sure would be nice to have a picture of the third.


Its up there now


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Two pictures are up.


















What a gorgeous backdrop!! I've been to Montana twice I think its safe to say I'll go back again someday. The drive from Missoula to Flathead is breathtaking.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

From what I have seen in the photos, it looks like the first three series have been held on what is known as "Retrieverland" owned by Judy Rasmuson. These are terrific grounds and there are a variety of set ups they could do using these grounds without having to move. Since time management is one of the biggest factors in putting on a good National, the less moves, particularly early on, that need to be made, the better.

Glenda


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Plus a YouTube video of Megan running it.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Glenda Brown said:


> From what I have seen in the photos, it looks like the first three series have been held on what is known as "Retrieverland" owned by Judy Rasmuson. These are terrific grounds and there are a variety of set ups they could do using these grounds without having to move. Since time management is one of the biggest factors in putting on a good National, the less moves, particularly early on, that need to be made, the better.
> 
> Glenda


You are correct..... It is "Retrieverland."


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like about 30 dogs left to run Tuesday morning ~ 3 hrs.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Believe they will stay on the same 400 acre property running in a bowl just north of present location. Logistics should flow smoothly. Gun stations all ready put togeather so little time lost transitioning to next series.

Bill


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

There are 32 dogs left to run. 8 minutes per dog will be over 4 hrs.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

3rd series started with 120. 17 drops and 102 reported back; who/where's the missing dog? Was there another scratch?


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I counted 18 dogs that were dropped.

12,16,24,35,39,41,45,49,51,63,76,84,90,108,109,111,128,130 dogs dropped


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Got it now. Thanks. One of us (prob me) still had #90 in.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

10+ mins per dog and have run 45 dogs so far out of 102. Looks like the 4th series will finish up tomorrow afternoon probably around 2-3pm assuming no major issues. 

The 4th seems to be a pretty tough one considering the # of handles and pick-ups. Unfortunately Mavis is out . Always gotta root for the youngest!


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Just trained with Jeff and Lea from North Carolina. Classy folks. They spent the first part of our training picking up spent shot gun shells from an earlier training group which the land owner appreciated. Folks need to be a more careful about how they leave these private grounds if they want to be invited back. Hopefully thus was isolated and not common.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

That's a pretty good rug that Jeff feeds and Bill they are from Virginia! I've trained and traveled with him all over the east coast he's a pretty good guy if not for that Kansas State BS!


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Chad. Agree on Kansas and the rug. Lea is quick to say "shut the front door" and I am from Virginia. Jeff is equally quick to say North Carolina. Sounds a bit like Batman and Robin talking. Lea is teaching me a new lexicon! Then there is Barb Radkey...
Talk about an accent! I am having more fun than a guy my age aught to!!!!

Bill

PS miss you out here Chad. Gradys spirit is every were.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Chad Baker said:


> That's a pretty good rug that Jeff feeds and Bill they are from Virginia! I've trained and traveled with him all over the east coast he's a pretty good guy if not for that Kansas State BS!


Don't even get Al Wilson started on his beloved K State teams


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Bill McKnight said:


> Hi Chad. Agree on Kansas and the rug. Lea is quick to say "shut the front door" and I am from Virginia. Jeff is equally quick to say North Carolina. Sounds a bit like Batman and Robin talking. Lea is teaching me a new lexicon! Then there is Barb Radkey...
> Talk about an accent! I am having more fun than a guy my age aught to!!!!
> 
> Bill
> ...


That is a heck of a gang--any of them make me split my sides laughing by themselves. Can't imagine all together.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

The Blog got a great picture of my K-State hat just for you Baker.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> You are correct..... It is "Retrieverland."


In more ways than one.

Every National and NatAm is "retrieverland."


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

75 dogs remain...six series left in 3 days..judges have their work cut out for them..land/water quad coming up this morning


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> 75 dogs remain...six series left in 3 days..judges have their work cut out for them..land/water quad coming up this morning


Up to 4 days left per the premium. Sunday is an option.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Can't get the Blog at work- all Blogs are blocked by the firewall. Can anyone tell me if #34 is still playing? Thanks in advance!-Paul


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

From the blog:

Callbacks To The 5th Series 

Callbacks to the 5th Series Land Quad

1,2,3,4,6,9,13,18,19,20,26,27,28,30,32,33,37,38,40,42,47,48,55,57,58,59,60,61,62,64,65,66,67,68,69,72,73,74,75,78,80,81,82,83,86,87,91,92,96,99,100,102,103,104,105,107,110,112,113,114,115,116,
118,119,120,121,122,123,124,125,126,127,129,131,134

Total Called Back 75

Test Site for the 5th Series will be Valhalla Owned by Judy Rasmuson

Test Dog will be at 6:30 am

Competing Dog will run at 7:00 am

Dog #62 Starts the 5th Series


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

#34 is out. Sorry Paul


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the update!-Paul


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

*Conformation certification at the NARC*

http://thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_detail_news.php?nid=1


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like several handles so far in the 5th


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Great, Marcia. You might want to post the names of ones who got it last year as well. This should knock down some of those stereotypes re field Labs. Only wish we could get the conformation judges in the show world to recognize that form should follow function. Any chance of getting some photos to include on the web site and in the Newsletter. I could probably get some from Mark Atwater to use to show what really handsome working Labs look like. 

Glenda


----------



## LGH (Oct 20, 2013)

What happened to B Bumble handle?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

What happened to 92????? Not mentioned on blog but I know she was back for the 5th!!!!!


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

2tall said:


> What happened to 92????? Not mentioned on blog but I know she was back for the 5th!!!!!


It has a broke listed on the call backs.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Too bad! I've been pulling hard for that team!


----------



## Chesapeake (Jun 18, 2015)

2tall said:


> Too bad! I've been pulling hard for that team!


I always follow Linda and Comet. Between coming into heat in the middle of last year's narc and breaking this year, they can't catch a break


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

With two 13 hour days remaining or 1,560 minutes, looks like Sunday finish is likely. But don't know what is planned for upcoming series.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of handles in the 5th.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Question to anyone that might know, are those boots on the front paws of entry #48 "Cappy"? If so, for protection maybe? Wonder if the dog ran with those on the front paws and why.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Is the 5th still going on ?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Lots of handles in the 5th.


Wayne,
18 Handles (Among them 3 double handles)(One with a previous handle on an earlier series)
4 Pick-ups
2 Breaks
That's 24 dogs with the possibility of being dropped. 
Tony


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

Glenda Brown said:


> Great, Marcia. You might want to post the names of ones who got it last year as well. This should knock down some of those stereotypes re field Labs. Only wish we could get the conformation judges in the show world to recognize that form should follow function. Any chance of getting some photos to include on the web site and in the Newsletter. I could probably get some from Mark Atwater to use to show what really handsome working Labs look like.
> 
> Glenda


Hey Glenda - pictures posted to FB. I think the LRC FB page is 'open' to the public, meaning no FB account is required? https://www.facebook.com/LabradorRetrieverClubInc I don't know if they have their website issues resolved but hopefully the pics will show up there as well. I hope some of the folks from here will take a look and see that many, most even, of our performance dogs meet the standard.


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

#6 Ammo is out. There goes one of my dogs Aunt.

Looks like the Chessie got cut too, so looks like one Golden left. Are their any dogs left in the field not YLM or BLM? 

I am cheering on #37 Holland, seeing as i have one of his pups and all lol.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Lots of good photos, but I vote this the best:










This is dog #59, Nora, O/H Lance Brown, 1st series


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Robert E said:


> With two 13 hour days remaining or 1,560 minutes, looks like Sunday finish is likely. But don't know what is planned for upcoming series.


With 3 marking tests remaining a Sunday finish is almost a certainty.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

What happened to dog 110 in 6&7? They skipped him in the write-ups.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Just a small question. How does the number of whistles relate to the work without knowing if there are whistle refusals and cast refusals? I know that is how to judge a blind, not the number of whistles but does the dog play partners with the handler and take all the casts as directed..


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

That's what it is all about. Love It


mitty said:


> Lots of good photos, but I vote this the best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Just a small question. How does the number of whistles relate to the work without knowing if there are whistle refusals and cast refusals? I know that is how to judge a blind, not the number of whistles but does the dog play partners with the handler and take all the casts as directed..


Since the blog writers cannot really comment on the quality of the dog/handler work all they can do is give us a more objective account, ie; the number of whistles between key elements of the blind. Lots of whistles could mean CRs or could be over handling, or the dog is taking every cast but over casting or scalloping. Hard to tell. Few whistles could be a good job or the handler letting the dog roll off line. It's fun to read but we'll have to wait for callbacks.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> What happened to dog 110 in 6&7? They skipped him in the write-ups.


Saw the following posted in the Real Field Trail Talk Facebook group: "SERIES UPDATE 10:51 CDT - Neither test dog completed the test. Kaye ran second. FLASH ACED IT!!!!! Absolutely beautiful. Unbelievable!!!!!" 

Don't know why the Blog has no mention.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Since the blog writers cannot really comment on the quality of the dog/handler work all they can do is give us a more objective account, ie; the number of whistles between key elements of the blind. Lots of whistles could mean CRs or could be over handling, or the dog is taking every cast but over casting or scalloping. Hard to tell. Few whistles could be a good job or the handler letting the dog roll off line. It's fun to read but we'll have to wait for callbacks.


Also, the RN tent was positioned in such a way that they could not see the test (so as not to interfere with the dogs).


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Charlene Chastain said:


> Question to anyone that might know, are those boots on the front paws of entry #48 "Cappy"? If so, for protection maybe? Wonder if the dog ran with those on the front paws and why.


The ground here is very hard, packed dirt. Dogs feet are sore.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like the dogs are going to see a meaty test this morning. Hope they all knock it out of the park! Good luck to all.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

8th looks like it's chewin em up.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, it should. It's the 8th of a National and it's nut cuttin' time.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Given the difficulty of the LR in the 8th series, how many handlers would Primary Select or Secondary Select for that bird? It is obviously the money bird in this test, I think I'd give it serious consideration.


----------



## Reveille (Sep 10, 2008)

*Sunday Finish*



EdA said:


> With 3 marking tests remaining a Sunday finish is almost a certainty.


Just learned today, half way through the seventh day of the National Amateur Championship that they announced on Saturday during the Business Meeting that the event would be scheduled to go into the eighth day and finish up on Sunday. So the judges are indeed doing well with time managment with the time allotted to them due to the large entry and 8 PM conclusion rule adopted for each day. And it looks like they have an excellent series 8 test.

Also reported to have been announced at the Business Meeting was that for future National Amateur Championship Stakes, the Business Meetings would be scheduled to occur on Friday prior to a Saturday start of the Championship (one day earlier) and that the event would be scheduled to take place over a 8 day period (one additional day) ending on Saturday.

Also not covered in the Retriever News web site coverage of the Business Meeting was that the 2016 National Amateur would be held in Stowe, Vermont with John Russell serving as Chairman. West Coast Judge was announced to be Chris Hatch and I can't remember the others. Thought many would wish to know what those at the event already are aware of.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Just learned today, half way through the seventh day of the National Amateur Championship that they announced on Saturday during the Business Meeting that the event would be scheduled to go into the eighth day and finish up on Sunday. So the judges are indeed doing well with time managment with the time allotted to them due to the large entry and 8 PM conclusion rule adopted for each day. And it looks like they have an excellent series 8 test.
> 
> Also reported to have been announced at the Business Meeting was that for future National Amateur Championship Stakes, the Business Meetings would be scheduled to occur on Friday prior to a Saturday start of the Championship (one day earlier) and that the event would be scheduled to take place over a 8 day period (one additional day) ending on Saturday.
> 
> Also not covered in the Retriever News web site coverage of the Business Meeting was that the 2016 National Amateur would be held in Stowe, Vermont with John Russell serving as Chairman. * West Coast Judge was announced to be Chris Hatch and I can't remember the others.* Thought many would wish to know what those at the event already are aware of.


Mitch Patterson- Central Time Zone

Anna Calvert - Mountain Time Zone


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments and kind words. The news team as always enjoys providing the coverage. Typically, we don't have time to hop on RTF to see questions so if the Blog is not working shoot us a text. We are encouraged by the great spectator interaction and participation in our blog coverage. Remember you can also comment directly on the blog and we will see it in real-time. Today we had a Drone shoot some footage of the 8th very cool to say the least. So stay tuned...... Lots of good dogs who are clean in the 9th! We will also post some Drone footage later. Don't forget to follow Retriever News on FB. Good night y'all and Thanks.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

> Also not covered in the Retriever News web site coverage of the Business Meeting was that the 2016 National Amateur would be held in Stowe, Vermont with John Russell serving as Chairman. West Coast Judge was announced to be Chris Hatch and I can't remember the others. Thought many would wish to know what those at the event already are aware of.


chairperson is Martha Russell.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Dueling info - according to Reveiille and BonMallari #86 here John Russell is the Chairman @ Stowe , Vermont. Judges are Anna Calvert, Mitch Patterson and Chris Hatch. You will enjoy the scenery and the hills. Plus you can see the Trapp Family conglomerate...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck to all today! Fun reading as the event unfolds.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

they don't show witch series that moses went out


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

A link to an amazing video was just posted on the blog...see https://vimeo.com/131327145


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

21 dogs to the Tenth series....it aint over yet....


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic video, great way to introduce new viewers and future generations to the AKC field trial competition . Well done.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Bullet looks like he has his game face on, from pic on blog


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you for posting that amazing video! We lost our Bear back in March so watching that video brought out the tears. Makes me want to get another pup asap. Thank you and Good luck
to all those who qualified for this fantastic event and all those still in!


----------



## mmrobinsonontheroad (Sep 13, 2014)

There are eight women handlers in the last series. This is the only sport other than equestrian (that I can think of) where women and men compete head to head. How wonderful and perhaps why I enjoy competing so much!

Good luck to all...a good day indeed.

Medie Robinson


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

So exciting! Only 3 of my picks left playing, but honestly, I am pulling for 21 dogs equally! Can't wait for the blog to get rolling. Heard the first dog has already run.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

mmrobinsonontheroad said:


> There are eight women handlers in the last series. This is the only sport other than equestrian (that I can think of) where women and men compete head to head. How wonderful and perhaps why I enjoy competing so much!
> 
> Good luck to all...a good day indeed.
> 
> Medie Robinson



And your a damn tough competitor at that....

This game doesn't discriminate men, women, young or old...pay your dollar take your chance...

Randy,

P.S. Pulling for Slider..


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Great video!

If anybody has any other video footage please share! Would love to see more of the action! 



bakbay said:


> A link to an amazing video was just posted on the blog...see https://vimeo.com/131327145


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Darn it : Kaye/ Flash #110 handled on the mom/pop mark...They did a great job of representing the Golden retriever nation...Congrats on a fine NARC to the Fullers

Nice job by Lauren/ Slider #116 on finishing another National Am


The Texas A&M Aggie nation was well represented this week by Kaye, Lauren and Dr Aycock...


----------



## Reveille (Sep 10, 2008)

*Ronan Video*



bakbay said:


> A link to an amazing video was just posted on the blog...see https://vimeo.com/131327145


The David W King video posted on the NARC Championship Retriever News Web Site is truly breathtaking. It reminds one of how beautiful the Ronan, Montana area is and why we love to return there to train our dogs.

Many thanks to the RN for posting it. Truly Outstanding.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't imagine what it would feel like to to be in contention and running the last series in a National. I honestly think I would heave in one of the holding blinds.

Congrats in advance to all the dogs and handlers who have held it together under extreme pressure.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Now if I can figure out how to get my drone to drop training dummies on difficult water and land locations w/o the ATV ??? Great pics courtesy of a sharp contributor and 21st technology.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

swliszka said:


> Now if I can figure out how to get my drone to drop training dummies on difficult water and land locations w/o the ATV ??? Great pics courtesy of a sharp contributor and 21st technology.


That's easy to do, the gunshot is the hard part.


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

is it possible to buy the NARC hats shown in that video?


----------



## Choupique (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome video.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

pwyxit63 said:


> is it possible to buy the NARC hats shown in that video?


Probably so, but I am in the camp that those hats are to be earned, not just bought. Earned by either running the National Am or working the trial in the various forms.

But that is just my .02.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Mike W. said:


> Probably so, but I am in the camp that those hats are to be earned, not just bought. Earned by either running the National Am or working the trial in the various forms.
> 
> But that is just my .02.



A friend that ran the National Am in Onaway MI bought one and gave me one as a gift. I don't wear it very often, but I certainly don't think I should feel any shame when I do.


----------



## Chesapeake (Jun 18, 2015)

BrettG said:


> That's easy to do, the gunshot is the hard part.


Neither is difficult.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Bon -- the whole Golden Retriever nation is very, very proud of Kaye and Flash. What a wonderful team they are. Kaye is one of the kindest, nicest persons you could find. Hard worker and has had some very good dogs. I have known Flash since he was a wild young "kid" and it has been so much fun to watch him grow and develop.

We all love you Kaye and Flash.

Glenda


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Mike W. said:


> Probably so, but I am in the camp that those hats are to be earned, not just bought. Earned by either running the National Am or working the trial in the various forms.
> 
> But that is just my .02.


How about if you qualified and couldn't go? Somebody at the trial bring me a hat home so I can wipe my tears with it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Glenda Brown said:


> Hi Bon -- the whole Golden Retriever nation is very, very proud of Kaye and Flash. What a wonderful team they are. Kaye is one of the kindest, nicest persons you could find. Hard worker and has had some very good dogs. I have known Flash since he was a wild young "kid" and it has been so much fun to watch him grow and develop.
> 
> We all love you Kaye and Flash.
> 
> Glenda


I have known Kays since she and Clint were grad students at A&M she is about as nice as it gets


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats to Bill Benson & Roxie.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to team 28.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Bill Benson & Roxie.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations to all the finalists and of course, Roxie.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Bill and Roxie! We are so very proud of you.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Benson and Roxie have impressed me for years with their bond and performance.

Congratulations to both for a wonderful accomplishment!

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 6, 2004)

congratulations Bill and Roxie !!!! we are so proud of you both!!! M& M's Buns of Steel 9 titled pups and now one a NAFC 
mitch and margot


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Way to go team 28! My congrats to Bill and Roxie also.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

First, congrats to ALL the finalists, what an accomplishment.

And sincerest congrats to Bill & Roxie! 
I only met Bill once but he is a consummate gentleman and a true Ambassador of the sport.
Sometimes good people do finish FIRST!!


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations to Bill. Auggie is the sire for last 2 National Champions.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to all the finalist AND all those that even qualified and all those that helped put it together


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> How about if you qualified and couldn't go? Somebody at the trial bring me a hat home so I can wipe my tears with it.


Got a special deal, 6 for $50, I'll probably have a couple of extras, will trade hat for judging assignment.

You missed a great time but be glad you missed the drive, Cheyenne is half way for me (12 hours), left Ronan this AM at 6 and made Limon CO at dark, about 10 hours left, thank goodness for audiobooks and Holiday Inn Express!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> Got a special deal, 6 for $50, I'll probably have a couple of extras, will trade hat for judging assignment.



Great!

What color do I get when you come to judge for Rocky Mountain this year?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Great!
> 
> What color do I get when you come to judge for Rocky Mountain this year?


You can have my black Gunners hat


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

for those interested in retriever trivia there were 7 veterinarians competing in this National Amateur, surely a record I can never remember more than 3. #10 Sarah Love #37 me #42 Jeff Schuett #46 Sammie Thompson #107 Kurt Hallgren #110 Kaye Fuller #120 Craig Stonesifer


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had the opportunity to work three trials, two am's and an open, in which Roxie was a finisher. She is exceptionally talented and very tough to beat on the water. Bill and Roxie are the consummate team and both truly love being on the line together. Congratulations to team Roxie.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

EdA said:


> for those interested in retriever trivia there were 7 veterinarians competing in this National Amateur, surely a record I can never remember more than 3. #10 Sarah Love #37 me #42 Jeff Schuett #46 Sammie Thompson #107 Kurt Hallgren #110 Kaye Fuller #120 Craig Stonesifer


Ed Congrats on the 9th! ( so close again! but awesome none the less!) No issues with the cough/kennel cough/flu?


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

What a cool video! Thank you Mr King! (just wish there were more...)


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Martha Russell and Alvin Hatcher are co-chairing the 2016 NARC in Stowe, VT. Not John Russell.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

byounglove said:


> Martha Russell and Alvin Hatcher are co-chairing the 2016 NARC in Stowe, VT. Not John Russell.


Barb, Congratulations for your Finalist finish with Reuben! 

Chris


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

A bit late saying so but:
Congratulations to ALL the finalists and to the LRC members who finished also:
AFC World Famous Emasculator-Shemale (Nora), LF Alanson Brown 
FC-AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice (Juice), LM Mark Medford 
Lock Five's Got Her Blue Genes On (Baby), LF Bill Woodson 
FC-AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway (Freeway), LM, John Stracka and
FC-AFC Greenwing Tall Timber (Krumz), LM Craig Stonesifer.


----------

